# SPRO Bucktail Jig



## SMDave (Aug 6, 2007)

I am going to be reviewing the 3/4 oz. bucktail by SPRO.

1) The Design:
This is my favorite bucktail jig out there, and there is a reason why. First off, the head is shaped VERY naturally, and has VERY real looking eyes as well. The lead in the head is very compact; the head is relatively small for being a 3/4 oz. jighead. The skirt is very sturdy, and after countless fluke, stripers, stargazers, weakfish, crappies, and largies, along with smallies, I've only lost about 3 hairs each (I use different bucktails for saltwater and freshwater, but they are ALWAYS 3/4 oz.). The bucktail also comes with a beefy, already very sharp Gamakatsu hook. I have only lost maybe 2 fish in my two years of using this bucktail. When saltwater fishing, I always fish off jetties, which are just a long stretch of rocks, so as you can imagine, the head gets banged up a lot. However, only a small chips of paint come off. This is the toughest paint I've ever used. 

10/10

2) Castability:
This is one of the best features of this bucktail. It will cast like a rocket! The jig doesn't even feel like a 3/4oz. jighead, as I usually use it on my soft plastic rods in freshwater (M action rods). You don't need to buy a special rod and line for this lure. A standard M action rod and monofilament will work perfectly.

9/10

3) Retrieve types:
You can use it like a regular bass jig, by slowly bouncing it off the ground, or you can swim it, twitch it, jig it under a dock by suspending it, swimming then stopping, yoyo retrieves, I've used them all, and all work equally as well, although I prefer to jig them and bounce them along the bottom for fluke and stargazers. All retrieves will work for bass though, and even so, swimming the bucktail right over the floor will work for fluke. For fluke, I like to either bounce it off the bottom, or swimming it right above the gound, with a strip of squid behind it.

10/10

For those of you that have never used a bucktail in freshwater, give it a shot and be surpirsed. Bucktails are one of my favorite lures for freshwater, and it IS my favorite for saltwater.

I like using the colors black shad, pink, white, and yellow bus. I always use pink for saltwater.

The lighter versions are also great under a bobber as a float-and-fly rig.

Overall: 29/30

Buy it!


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2007)

Awesome Review! =D> 

Those Jigs must be killer for Stripers! Im going to have to pick some up.
We fish the Cape for Stripers off the rocks, so a durable jig like that is needed. I might even try it Up in Maine for those football smallies they have up there!

Here is the URL of the Company: https://www.spro.com/


----------



## SMDave (Aug 6, 2007)

Also, don't be afraid to put it behind a swivel and put an egg sinker in front of the swivel like a carolina rig so you can cast far, and get it to the ground faster.


----------



## SMDave (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's some pics. The pink one is a 3/4 oz. and the white one is 3/8oz. And then theres the dog :lol: Sorry just wanted to put her in.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 7, 2007)

what's the dog weight, about 5/16?

 

Where can I get the heads? I could tie those up easy!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Aug 8, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Where can I get the heads? I could tie those up easy!



Try your local animal shelters.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2007)

SMDave said:


> The skirt is very sturdy, and after countless fluke, stripers, stargazers, weakfish, crappies, and largies, along with *smallies,*



Dave - you put in your other post that you never caught a Smallie before 9/23/07 - what gives? https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=643

You reviews are great, but no need to pump things up for no reason. The idea here is to give honest and forthright reviews, no sense in "puffing" for a product.

You have the right idea with the review you just did on buzz baits - compare what you have if you have not yet had a chance to fish the product.

The purpose of these reviews is to help out the members and make this board a better place, not to just fill space or post for the sake of posting.

Keep up the good work


----------



## SMDave (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I just put that in there because this dude in the link https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j35/lildave026/bass.jpg used that to catch a smallie at Lake Mercer before. I was there to watch him catch it but was skunked myself. (By the way I'm in the grey sweatshirt, that was a few years back when I had long hair, etc.) All the other fish I have caught on the bucktail before, but I don't know if it counts to be a witness to a smallie being caught? Anyway, just to clear up the confusion, I have not caught a smallie before, but this guy (my next door neighbor and best friend) has.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2007)

IN that case you are excused :lol:


----------



## little anth (Nov 3, 2007)

only bucktail i use in the salt never tried em in fresh might try em next time out. theese things rock


----------

